# Tuner Question for a 7.3 PSD



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I just bought a 2000 F250 with a 7.3 PSD in it. It only has 70K miles on it, and came with an Edge Evolution tuner. I was wondering if that is a decent tuner to use while plowing. It has a tow setting on it, along with a couple other settings that I wouldn't use while plowing. I don't think that it adjust the trans pressure, though. I would like to find something that will increase the trans pressure some.

Any help would be great, '
Thanks,
kevlars


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Turning the tune off, or running the towing tune should be fine for pushing snow. Just keep an eye on your tranny temp and EGT.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been running Juice with Attitude for years on my 2002 f350. The new Attitude gives the option to adjust the tranny. One of these days I will upgrade, just don't feel like sending the Juice in to be flashed to work with the new attitude.


----------



## StrokerTurbo7.3 (Sep 16, 2010)

Edge products period are junk compared to custom tunes on a rotary knob. I've got tunes from Beans Diesel Performance and I promise they will outperform anything Edge ever makes.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Get a DP Tuner they are tuned just for the 7.3 and are one of the best chips you can buy. I also love how you can choose each tune that you want.

http://www.dp-tuner.com/featured-pr...rucks-1994-5-2003-1988-2004-gas-vehicles.html


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i will second the DP tuner. 
i plow in 80 economy


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

3rd...I run the new F6 from DPTuner. Pretty much on 80Econ all the time except when someone new gets in the truck...then a push of the button sends it to 120race and a quick "WTF????" reply from the passenger


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! What are you guys running for a transmission? What upgrades to your trans?

Kevlars


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

stock trans, with 179,000 miles on it.
every 30,000 miles i have the fluid and filter changed.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea a dp f5 or a new f6


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Stock trans. I got a quad pillar mount w/ trans temp, Pyro, boost, and the gauge style DP tuner switch. Gauges are a must if you're getting a tune.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Raymond S.;1368278 said:


> Stock trans. I got a quad pillar mount w/ trans temp, Pyro, boost, and the gauge style DP tuner switch. Gauges are a must if you're getting a tune.


That sounds like a sweet setup! Can DP adjust the trans pressure with a custom tune?

kevlars


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes they adjust the trans pressure independently for each settings. There are several tow settings available depending on your needs. Get on their website and give them a call. If you don't talk to someone you'll get a call back within a day. You tell them everything about your truck, what your driving style is, towing weight, etc...then they will recommend some basic programs and give you the option of some fun programs. 
Example; I have
No start
Stock
High idle (whatever rpm you want)
60hp Econo
80hp Econo
60hp Tow
80hp Tow
120hp Race

The F6 comes with a USB port and you can update your tunes via a USB jump drive. You can also try tunes for free for 10 key cycles before you buy.


----------



## StrokerTurbo7.3 (Sep 16, 2010)

A good forum for info on the 7.3, 6.0, 6.4, and 6.7 is PowerStrokeArmy.com. Tons of technical and aftermarket info there.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

StrokerTurbo7.3;1368595 said:


> A good forum for info on the 7.3, 6.0, 6.4, and 6.7 is PowerStrokeArmy.com. Tons of technical and aftermarket info there.


What he said.

You wont find many people there running Edge or DP

Most 7.3 guys run Gearhead or Beans tunes.

On a side note I have ran DP Tunes and would NEVER go back.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Tons of forums out there for powerstroke info. Each one has a following that prefers a certain few tuners. A few years ago it was DP and Tony Wildman. Now Beans seems to be the flavor of the day. Regardless, I have never heard anyone say they would NEVER go back to a DP tune with the exception of maybe Tony Wildman himself (good luck getting a returned call BTW.) at the end of the day do your homework and you'll be happy with just about all custom tuners that are worth mentioning on a public forum.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I can't count on 2 hands how many people i have heard say they wouldnt go back to DP Tuner after running tunes from someone worth a damn.

Tony's Tunes aren't bad I have rode in a few trucks with them just wouldnt be my 1st pick.

I have personally ran DP, Swamps, David at DI and none of them beat my tunes from Matt at Gearhead but I have never ran Beans and dont plan to but I do hear good things about Johnathans tunes.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

Dp all the way, love mine. Tony wildman is good also.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

powerstroke army is full of a bunch of know-it-all crybabies that treat newcomers like blathering idiots.

a much better forum, that treats all members with respect is www.ford-trucks.com.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

tjctransport;1370977 said:


> powerstroke army is full of a bunch of know-it-all crybabies that treat newcomers like blathering idiots.
> 
> a much better forum, that treats all members with respect is www.ford-trucks.com.


Did you get your feelings hurt over there or something? :laughing:

In all honesty I kinda agree with you sometimes they are a little harsh on the newbies but I have been with that group when they left TDS and then PSN


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

nope, i just don't like the god complex 99% of them have and had when they were on psn


----------



## dally (Dec 13, 2011)

powerstrokenation.com that one has alot of good info as well


----------

